

Feds indict Barrett Brown again, this time on obstruction charges - arbuge
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/headlines/20130124-feds-indict-anonymous-not-spokesman-barrett-brown-again-this-time-on-obstruction-charges.ece

======
DigitalSea
It sends chills down my spine the number of these "hacking" cases with trumped
up charges totalling the amount of years you'd expect a rapist or serial
killer to get that have been in the spotlight lately. Do the US not realise
their actions are setting the stage for a very volatile society? I can't say
for sure whether or not the claims that he hid laptops were true, he certainly
doesn't deserve a 100 years of jail time for sharing links, creating Youtube
videos and hiding laptops.

